# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Packing tomorrow!!!!

## Karen

I am READY TO PACK for St Martin.  French side...Esmeralda..again!
I am sooooo taking a day off of work to do this packing correctly! Shorts, 2-pieces......ahhhh

----------


## Theresa

Hokie,

Be sure to check out Palm Beach on Orient.  We spent a couple of very enjoyable days there a few months ago.

http://www.palmbeachsxm.net/

If you make it over to the Dutch side, Karakter is another neat spot.

http://www.karakterbeach.com/

----------


## Karen

Thank you!!

----------


## MIke R

one more thing..the kids in school are gonna be there when  you get back, so drink heavily in the mean time

----------


## jaxon1

look forward to hearing how it went.  I think  its an under reported topic.  Good to know for occasional stopovers or even day trips

----------

